# POWER TAPPER



## epanzella (Mar 1, 2020)

Tiny little project but it works so slick I had to share. I bought a set of tap holders that have a 3/8 inch square socket  on one end for use with a ratchet (I guess).  I milled a 3/8 drive onto a shaft for power tapping in my mill. I feed the quill down with light pressure so it follows the pitch of the tap and lift the handle when it reaches the depth I need and it stops instantly when the 3/8 drive disengages.  Re-engage the drive and turn the mill on in reverse and out comes the tap in a few seconds. I used to be nervous tapping at 100 rpm but I tapped the 1/2 x 20 holes pictured at 1200 rpm. Same speed I drilled them at.  Maybe everybody but me already knew about this but it sure sped up my tapping.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Mar 1, 2020)

I have that tool, that is a great way to use it. The only thing I do prefer about a Chuck is the slip that may prevent a broken tap.


----------



## epanzella (Mar 1, 2020)

Ed ke6bnl said:


> I have that tool, that is a great way to use it. The only thing I do prefer about a Chuck is the slip that may prevent a broken tap.


I hear that! I don't power tap with anything smaller than 5/16 in steel and 1/4 inch in lunamin.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 1, 2020)

epanzella said:


> lunamin



Is that rare moon metal?


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 2, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Is that rare moon metal?


Yes it is Will . It falls directly under unobtainiam on the charts .


----------



## darkzero (Mar 2, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> Yes it is Will . It falls directly under unobtainiam on the charts .



Wonder if it's cheaper than that invisibiltium that francist/frank uses?


----------



## epanzella (Mar 2, 2020)

More consistent than scrapisium


----------

